# Missing teeth in flywheel



## Shawnzo (Nov 26, 2006)

I just purchased a Moline,Big Mo 500. There are some teeth missing off the flywheel. I have herd of people welding the area where the teeth are missing and filing the area to match the rest of the flywheel. Anyone ever do this? Next Idea (mine) was to possible cut bad section or ring gear out.. and cut section of new ring gear, weld good peice in place. Of course these ideas are to eliminate the need to split tractor. This Model has backhoe and loader. thanks for any ideas or info....Shawn


----------



## mla2ofus (Nov 5, 2006)

Don't know about this one,but most ring gears are pressed on flywheel. If so and you cut a sction out it'll never be tight enough.Maybe you can build up missing teeth and file them to shape.The heat from welding may still let the gear stretch enough to get loose. To me it's a shot in the dark unless teeth are cast into flywheel.
Mike


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Shawn........It works.

I have repaired two flywheels by filling and building with a MIG welder and ".035 wire. If the flywheel has an even number of teeth, you can, and should measure diagonally from the opposite side tooth (for comparison for your final distance) with a tape measure. Welding and roughing in the size and shape (with a good "4 1/2 grinder) is not difficult...it's the fine tuning with coarse and fine files that requires allot of patience.

I have also repaired a large bendix starter gear from a Onan trailer mounted military generator and a tongue trailer screw jack inner helical gear-from the same trailer mounted generator.

Mark........BTW, WELCOME to TF and good luck.


----------



## Shawnzo (Nov 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *Shawn........It works.
> 
> I have repaired two flywheels by filling and building with a MIG welder and ".035 wire. If the flywheel has an even number of teeth, you can, and should measure diagonally from the opposite side tooth (for comparison for your final distance) with a tape measure. Welding and roughing in the size and shape (with a good "4 1/2 grinder) is not difficult...it's the fine tuning with coarse and fine files that requires allot of patience.
> ...


 Mark, I wish I knew a guy with that talent. I was told and had a feeling it could be done. Many people say no way.Do you weld it while the flywheel is still in place. Iam guessing though the starter hole. Is there someone in my area I could hire (new Hampshire) Maybe if I buy you a plane ticket? thanks Shawn


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Shawn,

There isn't that much involved in the welding process...doesn't take allot of talent, more about patience.

I have not attempted this while parts were attached to the tractor or generator, they were removed and placed on a flat and level welding table. Usually the teeth do little more than be there to engage the starter gear...and my only concerns were about maintaining balance due to the fact that the flywheel must run true. I made the assumption that if any teeth are missing then the flywheel is running out of balance regardless...so the repairs were made.

It wasn't until much later than I learned "It Can't Be Done".....go figure. Had I heard this before hand I probably would have searched, and paid for replacement parts. Good Luck!

Mark


----------

